# William Joseph Gear



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

I stopped by the William Joseph dealer in West Jordan today and picked up a new jacket and fanny pack.

I bought the Catalyst pack, it has a removable shoulder strap and two compartments that open by magnet and a few more that open by zipper. 

I also bought the packable rain jacket. Tonight I went to my sons baseball game and sure enough it started to rain. I put the rain jacket on to give it a try. I really liked it and it kept me nice and dry.

Cant wait to try both out on the river, seems to be really nice stuff.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

is it the Mag type pack? the one with the earth magnets in it? i cant access the willy J site here in the stan.

duh... you said it was the mag pack. i got a buddy that loves his mag pack, they seem pretty bad ass


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

I bought the Willy j confluence pack earlier this year and I absolutely love it. Great products.


----------

